# Wifi Problem Still !



## boj1213 (Nov 23, 2011)

Can anyone please advise a permanent solutuion??


----------



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Change your Wifi channel to 4. This really does work.


----------



## boj1213 (Nov 23, 2011)

Dlongb13 said:


> Change your Wifi channel to 4. This really does work.


Thanks a million!! really couldn't believe it, turned it off and on several times, rebooted too...WOW! what a relief!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

boj1213 said:


> Thanks a million!! really couldn't believe it, turned it off and on several times, rebooted too...WOW! what a relief!


Electronic Alka-Seltzer for your TouchPad.


----------



## webdroidmt (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm far from a wifi guru and I have no idea why this works but it does! I had tried every method and workaround in this and other forums to no avail. I kinda' resigned myself to reboots, forgetting and resetting until it finally connected. Finally, I decided to go into my router (D-Link DIR-825) and try the channel 4 thing, in addition, I changed my settings to just B/G.

Once I did this, I was able to immediately connect. I can now disconnect and connect at any time with no issues. Also, since the current CM7 Alpha doesn't allow wifi to turn off on screen off, I got a hold of *Battery Defender *in the market to do this so I can save some battery.

Changing to channel 4 may not look good on paper but it just works!

Mike T


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

webdroidmt said:


> I'm far from a wifi guru and I have no idea why this works but it does! I had tried every method and workaround in this and other forums to no avail. I kinda' resigned myself to reboots, forgetting and resetting until it finally connected. Finally, I decided to go into my router (D-Link DIR-825) and try the channel 4 thing, in addition, I changed my settings to just B/G.
> 
> Once I did this, I was able to immediately connect. I can now disconnect and connect at any time with no issues. Also, since the current CM7 Alpha doesn't allow wifi to turn off on screen off, I got a hold of *Battery Defender *in the market to do this so I can save some battery.
> 
> ...


I was playing around with Wifi Analizer and the Speedcheck.net app and trying different channels on my router. Wifi Analizer showed me a bunch of people around me using chan. 1. There was only one each on chan. 6 & 11. Changed to 11 and immediately started having all the old wifi issues. Changed to 6 and rock solid. Now I tested my connection speed on 4 & 6. Six has faster speeds, so I'm going to leave it on chan. 6. Using chan. 1 is not an option for obvious reasons. All the IT gurus say one should opt for channels 1, 6 or 11 to keep the most seperation between them and give you the best possible connection. For me, 11 is not an option and 1 is too heavily used. If you try this test, be sure to post your experience!!!


----------



## webdroidmt (Nov 26, 2011)

*@nevertells*

Tried a couple of things today. First, went back to B/G/N while on Ch 4 and had no problems at all with wifi. After reading your post, decided to mess around a bit with the channels, felt confident I could always go back to 4 if there was a problem.

I'm in an apartment complex and Wifi Analyzer shows that channels 1, 6 & 11 are pretty much used equally. But, I changed the router to 6, just to see what happens and it connected immediately. I also disconnected and re-connected 3 or 4 times without issue. Then I tried rebooting 3 times and again, my wifi connected.

However, there were two things that I noticed on Ch 6. One: On each reboot, my TP would freeze for about 15-20 sec on the reboot screen and then it would reboot normally. On Ch 4, the reboots are smooth and quick. Two: On an initial powerup or reboot, my wifi icon would take a bit longer to come up, with Ch 4 it's up almost immediately. Also, my connection seemed very snappy with either 4 or 6.

So, although I could certainly leave it on 6, it's really working great for me on 4. If it ain't broke.....................









Mike T


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

@webdroidmt,

Hope others will play around with this a little so there is more info/input to help make an informed decision about what channel one should use. I want to get clarification on one thing you said, to quote:

"One: On each reboot, my TP would freeze for about 15-20 sec on the reboot screen and then it would reboot normally."

Are you saying that at the Android with the spinning circle around him is where this happens? And are you saying that you get to that point and your TP reboots and then boots up normally?

Thanks for the input! NT


----------



## webdroidmt (Nov 26, 2011)

nevertells said:


> @webdroidmt,
> 
> Hope others will play around with this a little so there is more info/input to help make an informed decision about what channel one should use. I want to get clarification on one thing you said, to quote:
> 
> ...


No. It happens when you long press the power button from the desktop to either reboot, reboot into recovery or reboot to Webos. When you choose "reboot", the screen freezes up for approx 15-20 secs then eventually goes through a proper reboot cycle. Hope that makes sense.

Mike T


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

webdroidmt said:


> No. It happens when you long press the power button from the desktop to either reboot, reboot into recovery or reboot to Webos. When you choose "reboot", the screen freezes up for approx 15-20 secs then eventually goes through a proper reboot cycle. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Mike T


Mine has done the same thing from day one. Matter of fact, I have a 16 and 32 and they both do the same thing. Try using turn off instead of reboot. It should shut off very quickly. Then I press and hold the power button and hit the center/home button to bypass the countdown. I am back up and running twice as fast as waiting for the reboot sequence to work.


----------

